# Bunch O" fish!



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Loaded up the boat with grassies,commons, a few buffs and spotted gar.


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## jglennie79 (Aug 7, 2013)

What do y'all do with all those gars? Are they good eating?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's a bunch of grassy's. Where did you find that many big ones


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is sickening to see that many large grass carp. Need to make some more trips!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Green to you nice haul!


----------

